# Decoy Retriever Pole



## Critter Getter (Dec 9, 2014)

Im thinking about investing in one of these, any suggestions on the best one? Thanks.


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 9, 2014)

Waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 9, 2014)

get telescopic pole, any kind/size that will work for your needs, get a huge J hook for like sharks or something. Attatch hook to end of pole, (screw through the hook eye since it should be huge, and wrap the shaft with string) file off the barb.Walllla. Good duck grabber too.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 9, 2014)

I use my boat hook.


----------



## tucker80 (Dec 9, 2014)

http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Push-Pole-Push-Foot-or-Push-Paddle/product/421905849/


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 9, 2014)

I use my 14 ft push pole.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 9, 2014)

Telescoping pole works well, just will freeze up in nasty weather, does save time.  Before I got it, I used an oar with a slot sawed in the handle, worked good, just not the range

Have been known to use another decoy and just toss the line over, when packing lite


----------



## BobSacamano (Dec 10, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> Waste of money in my opinion.



me and another guy here hunt a little swamp up here. Deep beaver runs and soupy mud. Easy to get arm pit deep in water with one step off the bank. 

A telescoping pole is very much worth its money to get up the few decoys we throw out.


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 10, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> me and another guy here hunt a little swamp up here. Deep beaver runs and soupy mud. Easy to get arm pit deep in water with one step off the bank.
> 
> A telescoping pole is very much worth its money to get up the few decoys we throw out.



That sounds like every beaver swamp I hunt....... and a pole is very handy in swamps.


----------



## Silvereyes (Dec 10, 2014)

Get a piece of river cane and save the money. River cane is natures swiss army knife.


----------



## Headsortails (Dec 10, 2014)

A great piece of equipment especially if you run a mud motor.


----------



## DEE--Bo (Dec 10, 2014)

Telescoping decoy pole saved me a lot of time this morning picking up about 80 decoys.  You can bring in multiple decoys at once.


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 10, 2014)

I guess I always hunt out of the boat so do to need to reach far. I run a mud motor just pull up wind of the decoys and drift through them. We normally run a min of a 100 decoys takes 20 min to pic up. I have used a pole seems bulky and I can drive around and have the others reach over the side once we pick up the bulk. But it's all preferance.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 10, 2014)

DEE--Bo said:


> Telescoping decoy pole saved me a lot of time this morning picking up about 80 decoys.  You can bring in multiple decoys at once.



Did it help with them red tinted coots???


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 10, 2014)

I use 4 decoys from kayak. I drift through them.


----------

